# Help Me Find the Article



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I posted about this in the General forum, but then it occurred to me that y'all might be able to help me down here too. 

My husband is considering starting a business building natural wood caskets for "green" burials after we move since he'll finally have a shop building.  I seem to recall reading an article about this in Countryside and I'd like my husband to read the article. Anyone remember what issue it was in? Better yet, would the article happen to be online?

I think it would help him as he researches what is involved, but I can't sit and go through all my magazines trying to find it. We're packing stuff to get moved and I've taken lots of extra writing work this month to help pay for moving expenses. Too bust to go through stacks of magazines. 

Anyone remember what I'm talking about?

Thanks!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I know it was in Mother Earth News so maybe you can locate it through the search feature on their website and save yourself some time!

PQ


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Mother Earth News? Oh, that helps! Thanks! I was sure it was in Countryside. Boy am I glad I didn't pull them all out to look.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

It may or may not even be legal in your state. Apparently in many states a Funeral Board (made up of funeral directors) approve state regulations and they might not want the competition. At least in TN the stated concern is with quality. You don't want the bottom to fall out of it while being carried.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I understand that the all wood caskets, even those without metal fasteners of any type, definately have a niche market. 

To my knowledge, in Indiana, state law requires a body to burried in a container. A trash bag will suffice, according to my friend, the funeral director. 

I once thought about the casket business. I think it could be very lucrative.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Actually two links I that I could find for building wood caskets on MEN:

The first is an older article (2003): motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yourself/Build-Coffin.aspx

Goes a little more in depth for building a casket.

Second article is from this year: motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yourself/Natural-Burial-Build-Coffin.aspx

Has some links on page 2 where maybe your husband can get some ideas for his future casket business.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Those are perfect. Thanks so much! They are just what he was needing. I know I have the magazine with the article (the one from this year), but it's packed since we are moving in a few days. 

I gave him the links and I'll also know which magazine to dig out for him after the move is over with.  I'm really glad I asked because I thought it was a Countryside magazine. It would have taken days for me to go through all my old Countrysides and I still wouldn't have found it! 

Thanks for the help.


----------

